# Bac water



## montego (Oct 18, 2018)

Am missing something or is there a shortage? Lol can't find any


----------



## squatster (Oct 18, 2018)

I still pm you-


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 18, 2018)

montego said:


> Am missing something or is there a shortage? Lol can't find any


Yup

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Oct 18, 2018)

Macedog
I just pm'd you- at the other board asking about your BA water.
Next month it will be 1 year I started the Mk-677


----------



## squatster (Oct 19, 2018)

30ml's are in stock at the place I gave you


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 19, 2018)

squatster said:


> Macedog
> I just pm'd you- at the other board asking about your BA water.
> Next month it will be 1 year I started the Mk-677


Ok. Sorry thought this was a diff board. 


Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 19, 2018)

macedog24 said:


> Ok. Sorry thought this was a diff board.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Messaged you back.. G2g. In stock.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm guessing BAC water with benzyl alcohol is preferred over ones with NaCl?


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 19, 2018)

montego said:


> Am missing something or is there a shortage? Lol can't find any



I don't know the exact reason but its getting more scarce to find. Glad I bought a case last time.


----------



## Viking (Oct 23, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> I don't know the exact reason but its getting more scarce to find. Glad I bought a case last time.



I done the same. I bought 3 bottles but they have lasted me over 2 years.


----------



## HUMANALIFE (Oct 24, 2018)

why not make your own?


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 30, 2018)

Some places are getting as much as they can whilst there is a shortage. I just saw 30ml for $30


----------



## odin (Oct 30, 2018)

ProFIT said:


> Some places are getting as much as they can whilst there is a shortage. I just saw 30ml for $30



That is a joke. I have seen the same thing for $5.


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 30, 2018)

Androusa


----------



## nalojeff (Oct 31, 2018)

It seems to go in phases. I remember like 5 or 6 years ago it got really hard to find and get then it was sold everywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SURGE (Oct 31, 2018)

rAJJIN said:


> Androusa



Thanks for the post. I will check them out now.


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 31, 2018)

I got the hookup with bacwater. Not sure i can say in the open so if you wanna pm me. Ez pz... With a discount code as well.
Many peep can attest to this. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking (Nov 1, 2018)

nalojeff said:


> It seems to go in phases. I remember like 5 or 6 years ago it got really hard to find and get then it was sold everywhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I recall it being very expensive a few years back. I need to stock up myself but wouldn't pay more than $15.


----------



## ketsugo (Nov 1, 2018)

I see cheap all the time . It’s baffling that people having difficulty


----------



## ketsugo (Nov 1, 2018)

Never spent more then 5-7$ for small vial . Places sell for 12-15$ huge 30ml .


----------



## ketsugo (Nov 1, 2018)

https://www.mountainside-healthcare.com/pages/search-results-page?q=Bacteriostatic+water


----------



## striffe (Nov 2, 2018)

ketsugo said:


> https://www.mountainside-healthcare.com/pages/search-results-page?q=Bacteriostatic+water



Good link. Thanks


----------



## ketsugo (Nov 4, 2018)

striffe said:


> Good link. Thanks





Welcome! I been around 20 years on forums . Never has it been hard to find , never have that been expensive just ridiculous. I could not bear to see my bros have problems with easy solutions


----------



## grizz (Nov 4, 2018)

So, that link has the BA and NaCl isotonic BAC water. I've always been curious: does the salt mess with peptides in any way? I know there isn't a lot in it, but does it change the efficacy of HGH or BPC or anything like that?


----------



## ketsugo (Nov 5, 2018)

grizz said:


> So, that link has the BA and NaCl isotonic BAC water. I've always been curious: does the salt mess with peptides in any way? I know there isn't a lot in it, but does it change the efficacy of HGH or BPC or anything like that?





I use Bac water


----------



## Kinetix (Nov 5, 2018)

bac water!


----------



## Kinetix (Nov 5, 2018)

R E A D EVERYTHING IN G R E E N.

When creating bacteriostatic water, I go with the standard 0.9% benzyl alcohol to 99.1% water ratio. I wouldn't increase/decrease it without being more knowledgeable.
========================================

Ingredients:

1) Water - tap, or sterile (I use tap water and have had no problems with this but I recommend people research their tap water by reading the pdf your city/locale will put out on water quality before determining how safe it is to use). You also want to make sure you're not injecting lead - so if you are living in a building that has been around for a while, run the water for 2 minutes before collecting it. Even if you have a new building, the "lead free" pipes can still have a tiny amount of lead in it (yeah fucked I know...) so I recommend running the faucet for a while nonetheless.

2) Insulin Syringe (needed to measure out the benzyl alcohol)

3) Vial of Benzyl Alcohol

4) Alcohol Pads (You need these to wipe down the vial tops)

5) Vial you're going to store your bacteriostatic water in. Self explanatory.

========================================

Directions:

1) Use an alcohol swab to wipe off the top of your benzyl alcohol vial. Measure out an appropriate amount of benzyl alcohol (see examples below if you are bad at math).

2) After drawing out the benzyl alcohol, you can have this set aside.

3) Measure out the sterile water (if you have sterile water tubes from a needle exchange like I do, you don't have to measure it out) or collect the tap water, and put it into your vial you'll have your bacteriostatic water in.

4) Put in the benzyl alcohol.

Voila.

========================================

100 units = 1 mL
1 unit = 0.01 mL
1 mL = 1 cc

========================================

Examples....

To make 10 mL of bacteriostatic water, you need 9 units of benzyl alcohol (0.09 mL).

To make 30 mL of bacteriostatic water, you need 27 units of benzyl alcohol (0.27 mL).

To make 100 mL of bacteriostatic water, you need 90 units of benzyl alcohol (0.9 mL).


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Medlabgear has it but crazy expensive as there is a shortage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

